# Domestically made hefeweizen



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone know any good ones? I really love the Franziskahner Dunkel, Weinstephaner, Konig Ludwig, and others, but have yet to find any really good American-made hefeweizen. I've tried Rogue's, Sam Adam's, and several other breweries' versions, but none of them get my goat. None seem to pull off the smooth, refreshing flavors the Germans capture so well. Anyone have any advice on American hefeweizens? I've got no problem continuing to drink the German-mades, but I like to have as many options available as possible!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think you can beat the European Hefs. Celis white is very good and so is Allygash. These are Wit beers but generally same style as a hef. :al


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

There's a good one made in either Seattle or Portland (I don't remember) called Widmer that's a good hefe.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have yet to find a good Hefe also from this side of the world. I actually make my own which turns out pretty damn good. 5 gallons at a time.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Best domestic Hefe I've had yet - Summit Hefeweizen. But it still doesn't step up to the true German hefe. Hefe and Strong Belgian are the two styles where I find American breweries just can't match the original.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not a huge hefeweizen to begin with, so not really the one to point you towards a "good" one. Shiner makes one, and it tasted like a hef to me, figured you might be able to get some in Florida?


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> There's a good one made in either Seattle or Portland (I don't remember) called Widmer that's a good hefe.


One of my favs also:tu


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like Wienstephaner A-LOT!!! Haven't seen to many Domestic hefeweizens that aren't fruit flavored. IMO, ya don't need to fruit the beer...It violates a Man Law:ss and Hefe's are sweet enough already.Just buy the german beer or make your own.:tu


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

tiptone said:


> I'm not a huge hefeweizen to begin with, so not really the one to point you towards a "good" one. Shiner makes one, and it tasted like a hef to me, figured you might be able to get some in Florida?


:tpd: If you can find it I like Shiner's as well.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> Wienstephaner


:dr Probably my favorite. Man, now that you reminded me I'm going to have to make a run to the store and get some!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

tiptone said:


> Shiner makes one,


Drinkable, but not a Hefe.

I've yet to find one that can stand next to the German beers. There's hundreds of microbrews so I know I haven't had each one, but there just isn't any reason to just not buy the real thing.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> There's a good one made in either Seattle or Portland (I don't remember) called Widmer that's a good hefe.


:tpd:

I had one the other day at the Cheesecake Factory and it was pretty good.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

The funnymantrip homebrew hefeweizen is excellent.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.shiner.com/beers/beers-hefe.html

+ a lemon wedge is a very good summer beer to me.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Drinkable, but not a Hefe.
> 
> I've yet to find one that can stand next to the German beers. There's hundreds of microbrews so I know I haven't had each one, but there just isn't any reason to just not buy the real thing.


I'm just not big on wheat beers in-general, sure looks like a Hefe when you pour it though. 

I tried to get into them during a trip to Europe a few years back but just couldn't do it. Once I discovered Grolsch I quit trying. :al



Warren said:


> http://www.shiner.com/beers/beers-hefe.html
> 
> + a lemon wedge is a very good summer beer to me.


If you can get Shiner you might be able to get St. Arnold? If so look into their Summer Pils, that is a very, very good summer beer.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

tiptone said:


> *I'm just not big on wheat beers in-general,* sure looks like a Hefe when you pour it though.
> 
> I tried to get into them during a trip to Europe a few years back but just couldn't do it. Once I discovered Grolsch I quit trying. :al


When I first arrived in Germany the taste of the Weizen did not match my palate, but I was also 18 and used to drinking cheap beer we could find &/or afford. :r The taste is quite different than many other beers and I know of a few people who don't care too much for it.

The microbrews I've had just seemed to over-do the sweet and lacked the subtle tastes of the Hefe-Weissbeir. This doesn't mean that the beer isn't good and you shouldn't drink it based on the comparison. Just as the NC Sancho doesn't taste like the Havana Sancho, but it is still a good cigar. I always like trying new beers, though if I know I want a Weiss I'm just going to bye the German beer.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't like the Domestic hefes either. But you could try the Pyramid and Blue Moon in addition to Sam Adams Summer Brew and see if that floats you boat. 

Myself, I prefer Franziskaner, Julius Echter, and Hacker-Pschorr (sp?).

Fruit in beer is an abortion.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Uniputt said:


> I don't like the Domestic hefes either. But you could try the Pyramid and Blue Moon in addition to Sam Adams Summer Brew and see if that floats you boat.
> 
> Myself, I prefer Franziskaner, Julius Echter, and Hacker-Pschorr (sp?).
> 
> Fruit in beer is an abortion.


It's not just the domestics, I didn't care for them in their homeland, and it's not really hefes in particular, wheat beers just aren't my favorite. I do have some Blue Moon in one of the fridges and my wife really likes it.

Since you're such a fan of fruit in beer, I have a friend who drinks the Blue Moon with orange wedges like one would with a Corona and lime. :al


----------

